# Und wieder:Braunes Teichwasser



## Holli (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
hatte im November 2007 zum gleichen Thema im Forum geschrieben und viele interessante Tipps erhalten. Alle wurden geprüft, viele in die Tat umgesetzt.
Seit 4 Wochen gleiches Problem wie 2007: Wasser braun, Sichttiefe ca. 20 cm, keine sichtbaren Schwebstoffe oder Algen, 1 Koi und 5 kleine Goldfische als Besatz.
Nun riet mir ein Teichfreund, den vorhandenen Gardena-Filter F12000 und Pumpe FSP 8000 Duo gegen einen leistungsstärkeren Filter incl. Pumpe auszutauschen (Oase Biotec 12 ???). Er hatte damit in diesem Sommer vollen Erfolg.
Mein Filter ist nun das dritte Jahr im Einsatz, brachte aber nur im ersten Jahr klares Teichwasser. (Die ersten 10 Jahre hatte der Teich gute Wasserqualität ganz ohne technische Hilfen.)
Eine neue Ausrüstung ist ja nicht billig, deshalb bitte ich Euch, mir Eure Erfahrungen mit Filtertypen und Filterherstellern mitzuteilen.
Der Gardena-Filter ist für den ca. 10 000 Liter-Teich leistungsmäßig zwar an der Grenze, hat aber, wie geschildert, im ersten Jahr gut funktioniert. Ich habe wenig Lust, die Anlage durch ein zweites Gardena-System zu ergänzen.
Was könnt Ihr mir raten? Wenn ich umstelle auf ein anderes System, was wäre nach Eurer Meinung der "richtige" Hersteller?
Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Ratschläge.
Herzliche Grüße aus dem kalten Frankenland,

Holger.


----------



## Klausile (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Und wieder:Braunes Teichwasser*

Hallo Holger,

die Angaben der meisten Filter-Hersteller für die Größe bezieht sich auf einen Teich ohne jeden Fischbesatz.
Nun hast du ja nicht gerade eine Menge Fische im Teich.
Aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung heraus würde ich entweder den Filter eines günstigen Anbieters wählen der mindestens für das doppelte meiner Teichgröße ausgelegt ist, des weiteren solltest du prüfen ob du genug Pflanzen im Teich hast die dem Wasser die überflüssigen Nährstoffe entziehen - und vor allem - und das habe ich gerade dieses Jahr beim einfahren meines vergrößerten Teiches erfahren, würde ich auf eine UVC-Unterstützung setzen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Harald (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Und wieder:Braunes Teichwasser*

Hallo Holger,

was mich wundert ist, dass Du braunes Wasser hast, grünes würde ich ja noch verstehen.
Wenn ich das richtig deute, steht das Wasser kurz davor zu kippen oder es ist einfach nur verschmutzt.
Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass von außen irgendetwas in den Teich gelangt, dass z. B. Nährstoffe oder Erde vom Ufer?
Am Filter liegt es m. E. eher nicht. Ein unzureichender Filter führt eigentlich immer erst einmal zu grünem (Schwebealgen) Wasser.
Ich glaube, dass es bei Dir andere Ursachen hat.


----------



## Holli (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Und wieder:Braunes Teichwasser*

Hallo Klaus, hallo Harald,
danke für die superschnelle Antwort.
Noch einmal kurz zusammengefasst:
-Vorgang genau wie im Jahr 2007: Im Frühsommer zur Zeit der Algenblüte leicht grünliches Wasser, danach zufriedenstellende "Klarsicht", nun wieder braunes Wasser, welches im Probeglas betrachtet optisch klar ist. Die Wasserwerte sind absolut okay, also kein umkippen zu befürchten.
-Da die Kapillarsperre im Frühjahr sorgfältig überprüft wurde, ist ein Eindringen von Nährstoffen ausgeschlossen.
-Es wurden keine Umbauten oder Neupflanzungen vorgenommen.
-Der Fischbesatz hält sich in Grenzen: 5 fingerlange Goldfische, 1 ca. 35 cm langer Koi.
-Wegen letzterem seit 2 Jahren kein ausreichender Pflanzenwuchs, der Nährstoffe aufnimmt. der Koi frißt alles, was nur erreichbar ist, selbst die Wurzeln der Randbepflanzung.
Fazit für mich ist deshalb, ein größerer Filter muß her, da der vorhandene (wie Klaus richtig vermutet) zu gering dimensioniert ist. Bestärkt in dieser Meinung hat mich ein Freund, der nach Einsatz eines größeren Filters innerhalb einer Woche alle Probleme gelöst hat.
Ihr seht, ich bin ratlos (wie im Vorjahr)! 

Freundliche Grüße und Dank,

Holger.


----------



## Fuersorger (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Und wieder:Braunes Teichwasser*

Hallo

Hast du vielleicht Holz im Teich ?
(Treibholz als Deko oder einen Ast)
Es könnten Gerbstoffe aus dem Holz für die Braune Färbung des Wassers verantwortlich sein.
Ich habe aufgrund meiner __ schildkröten einige Äste in den Teich ragen dadurch hat sich mein Wasser auch leicht rot- braun gefärbt (sehe aber fast einen Meter hinunter).
Die Gerbstoffe sind nicht weiter schädlich, sie verhindern sogar ein übermäßiges Algenwachstum.

mfg markus.


----------



## Ulumulu (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Und wieder:Braunes Teichwasser*

Hallo Holger

Am Filter kann es *nicht* liegen. 
Ganz einfach erklärt, ein Teichfilter kann man *nicht* mit einem Kaffeefilter vergleichen wie man so schön sagt.  
Ein Teichfilter hat lediglich nur die Aufgabe den Mikroorganismen und Bakterien genügend Siedlungsfläche (in form von Filterschwämme) zu geben.
Damit diese die Schadstoffe zu harmlose Nährstoffe umwandeln können.
Von daher hat er keinerlei Einfluss auf eine Braunfärbung des Wassers. 



			
				Harald schrieb:
			
		

> Ein unzureichender Filter führt eigentlich immer erst einmal zu grünem (Schwebealgen) Wasser.


Das ist so nicht ganz wahr.  
Wenn der Filter nicht ausreicht stimmen in erster Linie die Wasserwerte nicht.
Grünes Wasser kann man immer bekommen, abhängig von den Nährstoffen im Wasser und der Bepflanzung im Teich.
Vor allem im Frühjahr bei der bekannten Algenblüte. 

Ich würde bei der Braunfärbung des Wassers auf Aufwirbelungen Tippen z.B. Mulm oder sonstige Ablagerungen im Teich. 
Oder auch die Vermutung von Markus wäre eine Möglichkeit.
Zeig uns doch mal ein Foto von der aktuellen Lage. 

Übrigens so am Rande, es ist nicht schön für den Koi, das er alleine im Teich ist.:? 
Koi sind Gesellschaftsfische und lieben es mit Artgenossen zu schwimmen. 
Goldfische sind da in meinen Augen kein wirklicher Ersatz.


----------



## StefanS (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Und wieder:Braunes Teichwasser*

Hallo Holger,

hast Du dir einmal ein Mikroskop beschafft ? Wenn ich mal braunes Wasser hatte, waren das Kieselalgen (Diatomeen). Die kommen, vergehen dann aber auch wieder. Ich wüsste kaum, was man dagegen unternehmen kann: Ein Filter jedenfalls wäre vollkommen wirkungslos. Kieselgur (also die "Skelette" der Kieselalgen) ist das feinste Filtermaterial, das es z.B. für Pools gibt. Kann also selbst nicht sinnvoll gefiltert werden.

Wenn es keine Kieselalgen sind, wird es wohl so sein wie von Daniel beschrieben. Ich würde erst dann zu ausgefuchster Filtertechnik raten, wenn es Dir gelungen ist, die braune Farbe aus Kaffee oder Tee herauszufiltern. Dann bestünde zumindest Aussicht auf Erfolg  

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Goldfisch2000 (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Und wieder:Braunes Teichwasser*

Hallo,

ich wollte erstmal kein neuen Thread starten.
Habe dasselbe Problem:

Der Teich ist 1 Jahr alt, im Sommer 2007 komplett erneuert mit Folie, Wasser, Pflanzen und Fischen.

Es sind mitlerweile knapp 10 kleine KOIs (die billigen). 
Das Wasser ist seit ein paar Wochen braun und die Sichtweite liegt bei geschätzen 5-8cm. Die Wasserwerte wurde wohl mal gemessen, als es anfing braun zu werden und sie waren in Ordnung. Es läuft im Prinzip nur eine Pumpe, die das Wasser über einen Bachlauf schickt.

Ich vermute mal, dass ein guter Filter rein muss und evtl. eine 2. richtige Pumpe angeschlossen werden oder?

MfG, Goldfisch2000


----------



## chromis (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Und wieder:Braunes Teichwasser*

Hi,

10 Koi auf 2000l und 60cm Wassertiefe :shock 

Oder haben die kein Anrecht auf halbwegs vernünftige Lebensbedingungen nur weil sie billig waren


----------



## Dieter_B (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Und wieder:Braunes Teichwasser*

Ich habe das hier grade gelesen und ich habe das gleiche problem beobachtet.
Seit ca. July habe ich auch braunes Wasser.
Keine schwebealgen usw., der Filter ist andauernd dreckig.
So habe ich jetzt ende August den teich mal gesäubert mit einem Schlammsauger, da der Boden selbst auf der oberen Zone dreckig war.
Nachdem ich den Teich nun gesäubert habe ist es nicht mehr ganz so schlimm, aber immernoch vorhanden.
Ich habe das erst auf meinen großen Fischbesatz geschoben, sogar einen neuen Filter bestell.
Aber wen ihr auch damit probleme habt kann es nicht nur an den Fischen liegen.
Vermute mal der viele Regen in der letzten Zeit hat sehr viel dreck mitgebracht.
Ich werde am WE die neue Filteranlage aufbauen und  dann wohl nochmal den Boden absaugen.


----------



## herten04 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Und wieder:Braunes Teichwasser*

Hallo.

Da ich nach Umbau meine Teiches das gleiche Problem hatte hier mal eine Frage.Kann Aktivkohlen das Wasser von der Braunfärbung befreien.
Erdeinplülung ist ausgeschloßen,gefiltert wird mit Spaltsieb/Patronenfilter über Bodenablauf und Skimmer,Wasser ist klar,Sicht ist bis zum Grund 1,70m und trotzdem war eine Braunfärbung vorhanden,ich verwende Leitungswasser also kein Brunnenwasser.
Ob es dieses Jahr wieder auftritt kann ich im Moment nicht sagen da sich die über den Winter gebildeten Fadenalgen lösen und als Schwebeteilchen das Wasser etwas trüben.
Es wird noch ein weilchen dauern bis sich das normalisiert hat und sich eine evt.Braufärbung wieder bildet.


----------



## drwr (1. März 2010)

*AW: Und wieder:Braunes Teichwasser*

Hallo,

was habt ihr für Wasserwerte ??

Nitrit , Nitrat, Phosphat , Sauerstoff, Schwermetalle ?? ; ihr solltet mal alles durchmessen.
Nur wenn man weiß was im Wasser drin ist kann man auch suchen wo was herkommt.
Tipps sind auch in dem Buch lechleitner Tatort Teich .

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Digicat (1. März 2010)

*AW: Und wieder:Braunes Teichwasser*

Servus

Schon mal ans Fischfutter gedacht 

Soll ja verschiedene Färbungen hinterlassen, darum auch der Ozon-Einsatz bei manchen Kichis .... Stichwort "Gelbstich" ... warum kann der net auch "Braun" sein ...


----------



## herten04 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Und wieder:Braunes Teichwasser*



drwr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was habt ihr für Wasserwerte ??
> 
> ...



Hallo Wolfgang.

Meine Wasserwerte sind TOP.(z.b.Nitrit < 0,01;Ph-Wert 7,2)
Auch zeigen meine Fische keinerlei Beschwerden.
Das einzige was ich an Metall verwende ist ein Spaltsieb aus V2A Stahl und eine Eintragung von außen ist auch sehr unwahrscheinlich da auch das Leitungswasser in dieser Beziehung auszuschliessen ist.
Da ich mit 16000 Liter die Stunde umwälze dürfte auch ein zuwenig an Sauerstoff nicht in Frage kommen.
Aber können diese Faktoren(Nitit,Sauerstoff usw)überhaupt für die Braunfärbung in Frage kommen?,und nur darum geht es mir.


----------



## herten04 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Und wieder:Braunes Teichwasser*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Schon mal ans Fischfutter gedacht
> 
> Soll ja verschiedene Färbungen hinterlassen, darum auch der Ozon-Einsatz bei manchen Kichis .... Stichwort "Gelbstich" ... warum kann der net auch "Braun" sein ...



Hallo Helmut.

Das wäre eine Erklärung.Aber mit Ozon möchte ich nicht arbeiten das ist mir(Laie) zu gefährlich.
Ich werde im Frühjahr mal Aktivkohle einsetzen und mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.
Wenn nichts wird das Futter gewechselt.


----------



## drwr (1. März 2010)

*AW: Und wieder:Braunes Teichwasser*

hallo,

ph und nitrit sagen gar nichts aus -in dem Zusammenhang - .Wenn Du übers Futter zu viel
Phosphat bzw. Futter->Filter->Ammoniak->Nitrit->Nitrat merkst Du es am ph nicht und trotzdem hättest Du ideale Bedingungen für Braunalgen.
Auch Rostwasser - nur ein Beispiel - hat einen soliden ph.
Um das Problem zu lösen mußt Du alle Wasserparameter erheben.
Auch Dein Hausarzt braucht erst die Blutwerte um dan mit diesen Werten und dem klinischen Befund ( = in dem Fall das Braunebrüheaussehen ) zu einer Diagnose zu kommen.
Erst dann kommt die Therapie. Bei Teichproblemen ist die Reihenfolge sinngemäß  genauso. alles andere ist nur der Blick in die Glaskugel.
Das Wasser muß abweichende Werte haben, denn die Symptome sind eben die Trübung.
Ich halte wenig von dem Probieren mit diversen Wässerchen ohne die Ursachen zu kennen.
Das führt selten zum Erfolg und wenn dann nur durch Zufall.
Ggffs. würde ich die paar Euro für eine prof. Wasselanalyse opfern ( Ich glaube Taurus heißt die Fa., die solche Analysen macht, gibt Gutscheine bei Koi Discount z. B. )

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## herten04 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Und wieder:Braunes Teichwasser*

Hallo Wolfgang.

Du schreibst da etwas von Rostwasser.

Ich weiß nur das Brunnenwasser oxidieren kann sobald es ans Tageslicht kommt.
Aber das Trinkwasser oxidiert ist mir neu jedenfalls nicht bei uns im Ruhrgebiet.Ich glaube dann könnten die Wasserwerke hier dicht machen,denn das würde sofort auffallen und nicht erst im Teich.
Auch kann ich ausschließen das Rost sich aus den Rohren löst.

Auch ich halte nichts von Wässerchen sondern ich setze Aktivkohle ein.



> Ggffs. würde ich die paar Euro für eine prof. Wasselanalyse opfern ( Ich glaube Taurus heißt die Fa., die solche Analysen macht, gibt Gutscheine bei Koi Discount z. B. )





Dazu muß ich sagen das ich das Wasser bei dem zuständigen größten Wasserversorger vor Ort prüfen lassen könnte.(umsonst,da der Schwager da arbeitet,aber das möchte ich nicht)



> in dem Fall das Braunebrüheaussehen



das wäre übertrieben,ich hatte von einer Braunfärbung gesprochen mit klarer Sicht bis Grund 1,70 m.

Es würde mich auch nicht stören nur dann sehe ich die richtige Farbgebung meiner Koi erst mehr oder weniger kurz vor der Oberfläche.

Also kann es nur durch das Futter kommen,wir werden sehen.(Ich habe letztes Jahr das Futter gewechselt,davor war der Braunstich nicht vorhanden)


----------



## herten04 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Und wieder:Braunes Teichwasser*

Hallo-

Hier ein Bild von der Färbung die ich meine oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## SnOmAn (3. März 2010)

*AW: Und wieder:Braunes Teichwasser*

Wenn die Wasserprobe klar war , schonmal geprüft ob es der Grund ist , der so braun ist ?
Wenn sich so dies und das unten ablagert , ein paar alte pflanzen , tote Tiere , Laub usw. komm es bei uns auch manchmal vor , dass der Teich braun scheint ...


----------



## herten04 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Und wieder:Braunes Teichwasser*



SnOmAn schrieb:


> Wenn die Wasserprobe klar war , schonmal geprüft ob es der Grund ist , der so braun ist ?
> Wenn sich so dies und das unten ablagert , ein paar alte pflanzen , tote Tiere , Laub usw. komm es bei uns auch manchmal vor , dass der Teich braun scheint ...



Hallo.

Im Teich ist nur eine Pflanze(dafür ist der Pflanzenfilter da)also keine alten Pflanzen,auch keine Tiere und auch kein Mulm(da ein Bodenablauf vorhanden ist) und wenn nötig mit einem Schlammsauger gereinigt wird.


----------



## Annett (4. März 2010)

*AW: Und wieder:Braunes Teichwasser*

Hallo Helmut.

Ich sehe da auf dem Foto keinen Braunstich. 
Evtl. mal wie Karsten (früher) etwas weißes (bspw. Golfball) im Teich versenken.... 
Bräunliches Wasser kann auch von Gerbsäuren (Laubeintrag) oder am Teich verbautem Holz kommen. Gerade die gern genommenen tropischen Hölzer bluten oft regelrecht aus.


----------



## herten04 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Und wieder:Braunes Teichwasser*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut.
> 
> Ich sehe da auf dem Foto keinen Braunstich.
> Evtl. mal wie Karsten (früher) etwas weißes (bspw. Golfball) im Teich versenken....
> Bräunliches Wasser kann auch von Gerbsäuren (Laubeintrag) oder am Teich verbautem Holz kommen. Gerade die gern genommenen tropischen Hölzer bluten oft regelrecht aus.



Hallo Annett.

Da ich ja wie die meisten Männer etwas Farbenblind bin verlasse ich mich in dieser Beziehung meistens auf andere und da sagte man mir(Männer) das  das Wasser einen Braunstich hätte.
Da aber meine Frau das gleiche sagt wie Du gehe ich davon aus das die Frauen mal wieder recht haben zumal die Frauen kaum Farbenblind sind.
Daher kann ich mir den Versuch mit der Aktivkohle sparen.


----------



## Digicat (4. März 2010)

*AW: Und wieder:Braunes Teichwasser*

Servus Helmut



> Daher kann ich mir den Versuch mit der Aktivkohle sparen.


Würde ich nicht machen 

Machmal, wie von Annett vorgeschlagen, den Test mit einem weißen Golfball oder Ähnlichen ... 
Das bringt die Gewissheit ...


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. März 2010)

*AW: Und wieder:Braunes Teichwasser*

Vielleicht noch eine Idee.... ein schlohweißes Gazestück oder ein sauberes weißes Baumwolltuch zur Hälfte mal ins Wasser für ca. 1 Std. 
Dann sollte man einen Farbunterschied, weiß gegen bräunlich, doch gut erkennen können.
Evtl. kann dann auch ein Mikroskop weiterhelfen, um was es sich bei dem "bräunlichen Anteil" handelt?
LG


----------



## herten04 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Und wieder:Braunes Teichwasser*

Hallo  all.

Sodald ich die Algen unter Kontrolle habe werde ich es mal mit Watte versuchen(einen Golfball habe ich nicht)sonst zeigt die Watte sofort grün an.
@ Helmut
Hast recht ein Versuch mit Aktivkohle kann nicht schaden.


----------



## bodo61 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Und wieder:Braunes Teichwasser*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Evtl. kann dann auch ein Mikroskop weiterhelfen, um was es sich bei dem "bräunlichen Anteil" handelt?
> LG



Da fällt mir nur einer ein.:smoki

Grüß dich Helmut.


----------



## Digicat (4. März 2010)

*AW: Und wieder:Braunes Teichwasser*

Meinst jetzt mich Bodo 

Ich habe aber kein "Braunes Wasser"  und ob Helmut ein Mikroskop hat ... denke aber schon


----------



## bodo61 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Und wieder:Braunes Teichwasser*

Natürlich meine ich dein Super-Truper Mikroskop.c


----------



## herten04 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Und wieder:Braunes Teichwasser*



Digicat schrieb:


> Meinst jetzt mich Bodo
> 
> Ich habe aber kein "Braunes Wasser"  und ob Helmut ein Mikroskop hat ... denke aber schon



Hallo Helmut.

Nein,ich habe keins ich könnte damit auch nicht umgehen.


----------



## Annett (4. März 2010)

*AW: Und wieder:Braunes Teichwasser*

Hallo Helmut.

Manchmal tut es auch ein weißer Teller - statt des nicht vorhandenen Golfballes.  
So etwas habt Ihr doch sicherlich im Haus. 

Viele Grüße
Annett, die auch keine Golfbälle daheim hat


----------

